# Loader rating



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

Does anybody know the how much a L3600 with a LA 680 loader will pick on the front? Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

kubota FEL weight rating for a LA 680 loader 680 kg or 1496lbs.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

For more specs. on your L3800 check out tractordata.com


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info. So it should handle a 800lb round bale. I did look on tractor data but couldn't find a rating. Anything else I might need to know about these tractors before I go look at it? It's a good two hours away.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Are your rear tires loaded or some kind rear ballast?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

greensuperduty said:


> Thanks for the info. So it should handle a 800lb round bale. I did look on tractor data but couldn't find a rating. Anything else I might need to know about these tractors before I go look at it? It's a good two hours away.


The specs on those smaller tractor loaders gets pretty darn scientific. Usually, they give the load limits or the maximum lift at the pivot point of the bucket and or the bucket edge. Usually the ratings drop quite a bit with forks because of the cantilever, and so a hay bale spear, with that much cantilever, could be dramatically less than the actual stated specs. Be sure to try it out on something actually 800 pounds cantilevered out X amount of feet. If it will barely do it even, you need to consider the wear factor on the loader and the hydraulic pump and rams, as pushing something to the limits on a regular basis, will shorten the usability time frame.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

greensuperduty said:


> Thanks for the info. So it should handle a 800lb round bale. I did look on tractor data but couldn't find a rating. Anything else I might need to know about these tractors before I go look at it? It's a good two hours away.


You are stretching it. Dangerous!!!


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

We were looking at the 3600 but we settled on a 3800 kubota. It will only be moving hay bales some in the winter. Maybe unloading four and moving one out to tha pasture. It's not going to be worked to the limit every day. Probably will keep a land scape box on the back.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

greensuperduty said:


> We were looking at the 3600 but we settled on a 3800 kubota. It will only be moving hay bales some in the winter. Maybe unloading four and moving one out to tha pasture. It's not going to be worked to the limit every day. Probably will keep a land scape box on the back.


I still think you are pushing the limit. Do not raise your load high. Keep it close to the ground. Instead of a landscape box, hang a bush hog on the rear. You want that rear weight out as far as you can get it. Better yet, get you some rear forks and move the hay that way. That would be far safer.


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

It's hard to get bales off using the back end. Been using my Ford 4000 to do it.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

The specs show what it will lift, not what it will safely transport. What are you taking the bales off of? Lift as little as possible, back slowly and straight and then lower your load as soon as possible. Keep the load down low while transporting. Be especially careful when turning so the tractor does not tip. It can be done with that tractor, although a little light for the job. My only concern is for your safety. Go slow until you get the feel of your machine. Good luck!


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the concern, but I operate a 938 cat for a living. So I got a little experience with heavy loads


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I guess I'm preaching to the choir! LOL Bye

I have an M4900 and carry two bales, front and back, at a time. That is where my experience comes from.


----------

